# Hydroponic food that can be found at home depot or lowes



## getthatskunk (Nov 8, 2009)

any one kno of any known food for hydroponics that is sold at homedepot or lowes plz help...i dont have hydro stores around here and dont have credit card to order stuff online plus i rather pay cash


----------



## simplematter (Nov 8, 2009)

getthatskunk said:


> any one kno of any known food for hydroponics that is sold at homedepot or lowes plz help...i dont have hydro stores around here and dont have credit card to order stuff online plus i rather pay cash


When I read this post I had to sign up
and share my experience.

I have been using Peters 20/20/20 ( with micronutrients,) it must say this on the package- you will need other chems
than just N P and K, like boron, iron ,manganese to name just a few.

I currently have 3 seedlings growing from a 5 gallon Deep water culture bucket. I have seen vigorous growth of all 3 seedlings and they are about 10 days old. I have hard water so I mix less than the recommended amount of nute . I change the water every
5 days to a week.


Peters with micronutrients works with hydroponics!!!!

Any other experience or questions?

here is a link to a tutorial on how to build a simple DWC system using store-bought nutes. This is when I got started.. IT WORKS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah3zrGRmx80


----------



## simplematter (Nov 8, 2009)

I am already on a 12/12 cycle just starting 3 days ago so I have to wait all day for the lights so I can work.

I am using bagseed. The DWC bucket I have is a 5 gallon with a huge net pot. I so far have 3 seedlings in it spread out. There is enough room for 2 plants in the bucket. I have 4 other seedlings in soil. I should come out with a female or 2.

It is possible to gently under warm water wash the dirt from the rootball of a seedling and transplant it right into my bucket.

Not much more I can say till I can get some pics and see another week's growth.


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks bro any other info you have plz share


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 8, 2009)

im thinkin on goin wit the air stone idea....if i do does the air pump stay on all day and if not how you time it cuz i build a flood a drain system and i have to time it


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 8, 2009)

i found this Lilly Miller product its 15-30-15 would that work for hydro system


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 8, 2009)

still lookin for known products that you can pick up at lowes and home depot for hydro system


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 8, 2009)

ive been experimenting with a chelated iron nute thats commonly available at pet stores for aquatic plants. nowhere near strong enough to be used as a primary nute for a dwc system, it however seems to be an excellent supplement for providing iron, boron, mag, and other trace elements. as im still experimenting i dont really have any hard numbers on yields yet BUT im running the experiment on 3 plants, 2 subjects and one control. all 3 plants were germinated on the same day and planted (in organic soil, my own mix) both subjects receive the same treatment, the single control gets nothing but soil and water.
so far the 2 subjects have outgrown the control by 2 nodes! much more compact growth too.
heres the stuff:
http://www.hagen.com/uk/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=121&PROD_ID=01076750030101


----------



## simplematter (Nov 8, 2009)

getthatskunk said:


> i found this Lilly Miller product its 15-30-15 would that work for hydro system



let us know where or at what store you
bought it.


----------



## simplematter (Nov 8, 2009)

did you take a look at Peters product? I know first
hand it works great


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 8, 2009)

yea i look into the peters product.....but could not find it at home-depot site or lowes online......where did you buy it /place or site and if so give info...thank you


----------



## tea tree (Nov 8, 2009)

2-7-7 cactus food with hardwater!!! The damn bottle was just sitting there. I have added a little but I do confess I have not tried it out completley. I like the flower ratio. I am feeding it to a plant in a one gallon as a lollipop, off topic, and it worked. I confess to using pure blend pro and free sample BIO BIZZ I got.


Also I just bot a bottle of alaska fish emulsion. I am trying it with harwater. 0-10-10. The cost is 4$. I only found it al lowes. I found the veg one 5-1-1 at home depot.


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks for the info tree i will look into let me kno if it keeps workin for you>?


----------



## simplematter (Nov 9, 2009)

getthatskunk said:


> im thinkin on goin wit the air stone idea....if i do does the air pump stay on all day and if not how you time it cuz i build a flood a drain system and i have to time it


Your nute solution must be oxygenated or roots will die. I have a 8" long airstone I picked up at wal mart. It runs all the time, it is NOT on any timer and stays in the main nute reservoir. 

One problem I see is that my solution, since I don't have an accurate way to measure PPM, is kind of hard on seedlings. I put a few seeds down in the medium and one came up, though it's looking burned.


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 9, 2009)

im on a ebb and flow system might go for the air-stone idea but still need food thats known at home depot and lowes store since i dont have hydro stores around here


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 9, 2009)

i also have the Alaskan Fish Emu! works great for me! I got it at Lowes for about $4


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 9, 2009)

thank for the info baked is that used for Veg or FLowerin or BOth


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 9, 2009)

ive seen it used for veg and for flowering im currently using it for flowering but i started off using it for veg and it works fine for me


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 9, 2009)

ok kool ill look into it when i can


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 10, 2009)

The major problem with nutrients like Peters and Sterns or Chevron is they all have a butt load of ammonical nitrogen in them. This is very bad during budding as your pH of your nutrient will fall drastically every day if your growing in a soil less media. They are good formuals for growing under poor low level lighting however as ammonical nitrogen is easily taken up even with low level lighting.


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 10, 2009)

Alaskan Fish fertilizers vary by brand in their analysis from 2-4-1 to 6-8-0.5 with 5-1-1 being the most common. They are also high in ammonical nitrogen. They do make buds taste and smell really sweet. Seriously.


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 10, 2009)

FAT MAN thank for your info and r you sure it works.....to every one els who reads this plz post only if gotten products from home depot or lowes that work for hydroponic if you have not done so then dont post thank you.....sorry if this is mean


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have used much Alaska fish fertilizer in the past three decades. My outdoor thermometer now says -2 degrees F. It should drop about another 10 degrees in the next few hours. Been growing up here since August of 1974. Definitely used a lot of different store bought fertilizers before I started formulating my own. 

Shot from the past. When I first started growing under halide lighting in 1974 one 1000 watt light was the standard for a 10 foot by 10 foot grow area. That's only 10 watts per square foot. Now I run 78 watts per square foot. Ed Rosenthal was young and had a full head of hair. I use to buy huge bags of ground sterilized peat moss, perlite and vermiculite. Now my roots just hang in air. Go figure.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 11, 2009)

lol yeh i got the Alaskan Fish emu 5-1-1 and its works great for soil and perlite mixes! ive never tried it with a hydro set-up but im more than sure it would work!


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 11, 2009)

well rite now i got a plant in soil and another one in a ebb and flow system and i need some type of food for the flow system plant


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 11, 2009)

im useing shultz plant food that i use for my other plants when in Veg. but im usein it in the flow system cuz its got micronutrients and its 10-15-10....am i good untill i pick up the fish stuff


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 11, 2009)

yeh u should be ok with that plant food with the micronutrients until u get the fish emu...also try a lite super thrive mix as well! Good luck homie


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 11, 2009)

Almost no trace (micro) nutrients in their Bloom formulation. Unless the buds get some magnesium they will definitely show signs of nutrient deficiency. Is your formulation the Bloom formulation or a basic formulation with all micronutrients? Shultz is basically a soil nutrient formulation so they expect the Bloom is added in addition to the reagular preparation, They also like most suppiers of fertilizers for soil figure the soil itself laready contains many naturally occuring micro nutrients. There should be some name other than just Schultz on the container.

Manufacturer Schultz

Product Name Bloom+

NO3 Nitrate NH4 Ammoniacal 10% 
NH2 Urea Total N 10% 
P (as P2O5) 60% 
K (as K2O) 10% 
Mg 
S 
Ca 
Fe 0.1% 
B 
Mn 0.05% 
Zn 0.05% 
Mo
Cu


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 11, 2009)

this is what it says



Total Nitrogen (N)......10%
1.6% Ammoniacal Nitrogen
0.2% Nitrat Nitrogen
8.2% Urea Nitrogen
Available Posphate (P2O5).....15%
Soluble Potash (k2O).....10%
Iron (Fe).......0.10%
0.10% Chelated Iron (fe)
Manganese (Mn).......0.05%
0.05% chelated Manganese (mn)
Zinc (Zn)......0.05%
0.05% Chelated Zinc (zn)
Derived from:Urea Ammonium and Potassium
Phosphates, potassium nitrate, iron EDTA, Manganese EDTA
and also ZInc EDTA


----------



## tea tree (Nov 11, 2009)

what they leave out it looks like is magnesium and calcium and that is probably cuz they know that tapwater is very rich in these things. They know the home gardener wont need to know this either. All about looks and ease and lawn type care. I wonder. I would not mind trying alaska fish 5-1-1 in a dwc with hardwater for veg and some fish emulsion 0-10-10 for flower. They might work some. I dont think your results would be anywhere near as good as pro hydro fert. These are easy and cheap and for 33 dollars with shipping yu can get general hydroponics three part. Or for free if yu right bio bizz! 

Anyway dont use anything with N over 4 for flower and dont use anything with no P or a 1 P either. For flower at least go to a lowes where I have found alaska fish EMULSION with 0-10-10. 

I suggest taking the plunge and hitting up some hydro companies. Money or stealth are a concern I bet. Their are easy ways around both.


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 11, 2009)

so what you r say is use the one wit 5-1-1 for veg and 0-10-10 for flowing.....or do i just use one for both and if so which.................plz get back to me


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 11, 2009)

Other than the lack of Magnesium which cam be esailt y supllied with Magnesium Sulfate sold in every drug store as Epson slats the only other shotage is as asid the calcium. Most tap water supplies have adequate calcium. The major problem would be that border line overage of ammonical based nitrogen which will cause some ph problems while budding and the use of urea nitrogen for the nitrogen source. Urea nitrogen is a slow release nitrogen so it tends to accumalate in the reservoir and it also leads to low pH issues. It is really more of a soil media nitrogen source and is absent from nearly all quality hydro/aero nutrients formulations. It requires enzymes and bacterias to make it available to plants and most aero/hydro growers run their nutrient reserevoirs as absent from bacteria as possible.


----------



## tea tree (Nov 11, 2009)

I do not advise the use of alaska fish emulsion or alaska in hydro. I am sorry dudes if that is what I looked like I was saying. I forgot the newb factor. Lol. no insult. I have heard of peters being used. 

Seriously I cant tell yu. Organic hydro has ph probs as the bacteria and fungal heards flucutate they will either make it more acid or more basic. Bacteria=acid and fungi=base. I would worry more about that than the N if attempting organic hydro which this newb is not. Lol. This is now some advannced thots with me and fatman I am thinking. Not very helpful for the OP.

In short I wouild hit a hydro store with free shipping. 

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/270172-first-timers-here-clean-simple.html

try that thread.


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 11, 2009)

tea tree said:


> I do not advise the use of alaska fish emulsion or alaska in hydro. I am sorry dudes if that is what I looked like I was saying. I forgot the newb factor. Lol. no insult. I have heard of peters being used.
> 
> Seriously I cant tell yu. Organic hydro has ph probs as the bacteria and fungal heards flucutate they will either make it more acid or more basic. Bacteria=acid and fungi=base. I would worry more about that than the N if attempting organic hydro which this newb is not. Lol. This is now some advannced thots with me and fatman I am thinking. Not very helpful for the OP.
> 
> ...


I got every thing i need thats on ur thread im gettin the pump 2marrow and all i am missing is the dam food if any one can help me wit that Im Good


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 12, 2009)

hey guys good news i think i found a store around my area.....if you guys can help i would like to kno what i need for hydroponics...the real stuff tho....not home depot....lmao....every thing i need from food for veg and Flowering.....plz help need info soon goin 2marrow or the following day so ....plz hurry


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 12, 2009)

adding to the post above this mine im sayin has any one used foxfarm and if so which one do i use for veg and which for flowing


----------



## tea tree (Nov 12, 2009)

awesome for getting everything on the thread. you will be happy.

for food the three part general hydroponic flora bloom, flora grow, and flora micro are cheap, easy to use and the standard. Astronauts use them. I am returning to them. It depends on weather you are using ro water or tapwater. RO is recomended. But if you use tapwater then flora micro HARWATER is a must instead of regular flora micro.

I have not tried fox farms.

I have tried pure blend pro. Only use them it you are using ro water. It is hydro organic. 

I grow organic soil but I leaning toward chem hydro as it is more advanced and seems actually cleaner to me. 

Pure blend pro is a two part. But you need cal mag and such.

GH three part has all you need. Use no other additves. So that is an advantage.


Or for a two part you can use flora nova grow and flora nove bloom. However only use these in ro water. If you want a twp part I recomend these. They are by general hydro as well.


----------



## getthatskunk (Nov 12, 2009)

tea tree said:


> awesome for getting everything on the thread. you will be happy.
> 
> for food the three part general hydroponic flora bloom, flora grow, and flora micro are cheap, easy to use and the standard. Astronauts use them. I am returning to them. It depends on weather you are using ro water or tapwater. RO is recomended. But if you use tapwater then flora micro HARWATER is a must instead of regular flora micro.
> 
> ...


i dont kno whar ro water means and i use tapwater any thing u truely recomend


----------

